# Show us all your animals



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Show us all your animals! Not just the goats need the spotlight!







Here is Dilbert the dachshund!








Here are our two barn cats that are sisters, but dont have names, they are as sweet as can be!








Here is kiki, an inside cat that has to be put on mood stabilizers because of her horrible attitude, but she has had a very hard life in the past and can be very sweet!









This is Mia, who we think was dumped on the side of the road with 4 kittens so we picked her up and nursed her and her babies back to health and now we need her to LOSE some weight!















Here are some of our cows.. We have one aberdine bull, an angus cow, a braferd cow, and 4 hereford heifers!







Here is Gator, a lab. he is our bird dog and just loves to hunting with us!

When you have too many animals and TGS wont let you post more than 10 pics lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Here are the rest of my animals









This is Lucy a black lab. She loves playong fetch but is sadly gun shy so can't be a gun dog

I also have 12 chickens all a different variety, and I have bees, and a donkey but don't have any good pics of them..
And of course seven goats

In total I have 34 animals and I love each and every one with all my heart!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have 3 goats and 1 working dog... Letty my spoiled milk LaBoer...Diesel herd sire, spoiled... you get the picture, Russ, wether (also spoiled) and Niko!!! (that is NOT my kid riding Diesel)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

missed 1...(or





















3)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Too cute!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Chinese Crested?


----------



## dzt66 (Apr 9, 2018)

Our two bunnies, Marble and Mocha









Our Welsh Terrier, Kassie









Our four adult goats, Tiny, Toby, Willow, and Piper

















Our two baby goats, Primrose and Shelby


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

aww! I love it!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Ranger is our Great Pyrenees cuddly polar bear, he's 2 years old.

The Siamese looking kitten/ grown cat are Snowbell. The black kitten is Joyce (my girls named them
both). They're such sweet loveable cats, and keep our grain room free of mice!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

cute! I love the little kitten!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh I could fill up pages lol but I'll try not to lol 








Sophie 








Double Z








Rock star








Merlin 








Peanut, Lilly, Merlin and sissy








Skits








Tina








Mini








My pigeons I raised by hand from tiny babies, blue, speckles, red, baby and eagle 








Pumpkin








Dumbo 








And a few of the girls


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

oh your llama is adorable @Jessica84 !! too cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh gosh I could fill up pages lol but I'll try not to lol
> View attachment 150239
> 
> Sophie
> ...


Cow named Dumbo:funnytech:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Still collecting pics.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tina thinks she is a big llama but she is a alpaca with small man syndrome lol I used to have a family of grey squirrels that lived in the goats pasture, she chased them off. Calf’s are ok getting close to the fence but adult cows she spits on them till they finally leave. She is pretty much worthless but I happily keep her because she is so funny.
Dumbo got her name because of her big ears lol
But I forgot my latest project! This is Tiny Turd my preemie bottle calf. She was 35# when she was born and couldn’t stand for 2 days. I’m sure she will never amount to anything but she is still adorable......at least I think she is doing


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Chinese Crested?


Yep! not many people get his breed, they think Mexican Hairless LOL


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

LOL! Tiny turd (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> LOL! Tiny turd (rofl)


Lol but it fits!! She is such a turd! She was only just born and I tried to get her up and got the whole "don't you try killing me!" Bawl. Just yesterday she ran by and kicked me in the leg. She downs her milk and because she is so small and can, she goes over to the lamb bar and eats her sisters food too lol it's a cold lamb bar and always full so it's not harming the babies but it is breaking my wallet lol but I adore the little snot. She thinks she is a goat and when I take her away from the bottle kids the kids and her cry back and forth to each other so I have to keep them together.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The aussies, Aspen - Blue Merle, Samuel - Red Merle, Loki - Black Tri.

Grandpa Jasper - black lab x chow chow.

Giz the tortoise shell kitty

Omalley the ginger kitty

Lillith the Tabby

Da Boiz, Jasper and Irish my Nigies

Talon, Arabian x paint tovero in bad need of a hoof trim in this pic

Nova, "The Bean Machine" (AQHA Lena's Little Nova) giving a lesson to a friends kiddo

Rain, Arabian x Paint Sabino Overo, Talons full sister


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Gidget and Layla 6 month old Abyssinian guinea pigs







Marley 3 year old Bearded Dragon







Macy 6 1\2 year old semi feral rescue







Hope 1 year old rescue







Slate 3 year old varmit remover







Little Jewel 3 year old varmit remover (sister to Slate)







Fynn 3 1/2 year old companion and protector


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Here's my three siberian huskies, I also have a litter of puppies currently but they're not staying so I didn't include them! I also have barn cats, rabbits, chickens, and a duck.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Rua my good big girl. 
And the gang of chicsters 
Naming them has been so fun. 
Taco
Lavender 
Tiger
Chief 
Buffalo
LiiLii 
Cutlet 
AJ 
Steve Rogers 
Coffee bean 
Chicken wing
Lollipop
Nugget
Bruce
Rosie
Cinnamon 
Dandelion


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Goodness I love this thread! Beautiful pictures everyone:bighug:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful Pictures! I love all of your fur babies! I cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trudie, Katahdin ewe lamb







Bailie, American Blackbelly ewe lamb







Yettie, standard poodle/golden doodle who always has a dirty nose







Joan Jet, a rescue dog







Toby, a maltese, Lucy a rescue Chihuahua, Pebbles another rescue







Brooklynne, a rescue dog with dog equivalent of Tourette's







Yonder, a double-merle mini-aussie. Blind and deaf







Little Bit, a rescue







Dee Dee, a rescue







Foster, our first rescue dog







Continued


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Simon, a rescue Shih-Tzu blind in one eye







Duchess, a rescue Schnauzer







Lena, another rescue







Poh Panda, a Shih-Tzu x Chen







Gemma, Shih-Tzu







Phoebe, a rescue Chihuahua







Maddy, a rescue Shih-Tzu







Toot Shay, a rescue 







Prissy, a rescue MEAN Shih-Tzu







Continued


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Angel, a tail-less rescue 







Delilah, a Munchkin rescue







Sprout, Delilah's daughter







Big Red, a rescue







Bobby, a rescue with a knobby tail







Stragah, a rescue







Not pictured are Nouget, Delilah's Munchkin orange tabby son. Malcolm, a black and white one-eyed rescue cat. Shana an orange tabby long hair rescue cat. Claire, a long hair torty sister to Big Red, a rescue.
Black and white is Bacon. The two sausages are Jimmy Dean and Andouille



















I think that is all.lol


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

Ellie Mae and Lana Turner


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

Jessie








Red








Little








George







And I don't have pictures of the two other cats and four rabbits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cute animals


----------



## thespottedgoat (Feb 3, 2018)

Our other critters....Llamas, Great Pyprenees and of course Holly. Our little Yorkie was 18 years old last November! Just like the Energizer Bunny, she keeps going and going.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

OpieDoodle said:


> Here's my three siberian huskies, I also have a litter of puppies currently but they're not staying so I didn't include them! I also have barn cats, rabbits, chickens, and a duck.
> 
> View attachment 150417
> View attachment 150419
> View attachment 150421


Goodness you are a brave soul! All those lovely huskies. We had a husky malamute darling. Old man winter was seventeen when he left us for the bridge. There is NO way we could do that energy again. Lol. That said he was THE perfect boy for our adhd child growin up together. They were both crazy as loons.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> Goodness you are a brave soul! All those lovely huskies. We had a husky malamute darling. Old man winter was seventeen when he left us for the bridge. There is NO way we could do that energy again. Lol. That said he was THE perfect boy for our adhd child growin up together. They were both crazy as loons.


I cheat, I have three wild little boys and about an acre fenced off with husky proof fence. So between the kids and each other they're all pretty worn out. We also hike and such a lot too, wild dogs for a wild family!


----------



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

@FoxRidge 
Talon is beautiful!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Carter








Oliver 








Coffee








Irish 








Riley and loui


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

